# Coyote Hunting Spots



## danget (May 4, 2015)

Does anyone know where good hunting spots for coyotes are around Stark County or surrounding counties? I am new at hunting coyotes and having a rough time. I am experience d with hunting deer, elk, rabbit, pheasant, etc... finding out this is something completely different. I'm trying to help some local farmers and need more experience. My first hunt I heard and saw nothing. Last couple I heard howls but was unsuccessful at calling them in. I have hunted during the day and from dusk till dawn changing spots about every 40 min or so. I have a lucky duck decoy and an electronic caller. I've tried rabbit and fawn in distress calls and howls. I made sure to have the wind in my face and am well camouflage d with a blind. Any pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Stick with your friendly invitation howls right now , for the most part the females are in dens getting ready for pups . Usually the males are out hunting for food , deer distress is also another good one this time of year . Turkey hunting the past few weeks I have been seeing quite a few . Also they will come into the fields now , but make sure you stick close to an edge that has super thick cover .


----------



## danget (May 4, 2015)

[QUOTE="Bulldawg, post: 2013354, mebetweenur friendly invitation howls right now , for the most part the females are in dens getting ready for pups . Usually the males are out hunting for food , deer distress is also another good one this time of year . Turkey hunting the past few weeks I have been seeing quite a few . Also they will come into the fields now , but make sure you stick close to an edge that has super thick cover .[/QUOTE]

Thank you. How do you distinguish between a friendly and nonfriendly howl? The electronic howl sounds like a deeper pitch compared to a mouth call I've heard on videos. It sounds more like an adult or wolf.... could this scare them or make them keep their distance? Thank you for your time.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

A deeper howl would more than likely be a male , where as a higher pitch would be a female or juvenile . When a howl sounds very sharp and fast , that would be a challenge howl . You are best to stay away from the challenge howls , an invitation howl or friendly howl can be just the howl by itself or there could be a couple barks before it . But they are always long and drawn out , basically saying "hey here I am " . Even though its friendly , if another coyote hears it they will most likely come to investigate this unfamiliar coyote in their turf . 
Another OGF member texted me over the weekend telling me how he called in 3 or 4 different coyotes using the invitation howl . So its definitely working right now ! Good luck and let me know how you do .


----------



## danget (May 4, 2015)

Bulldawg said:


> A deeper howl would more than likely be a male , where as a higher pitch would be a female or juvenile . When a howl sounds very sharp and fast , that would be a challenge howl . You are best to stay away from the challenge howls , an invitation howl or friendly howl can be just the howl by itself or there could be a couple barks before it . But they are always long and drawn out , basically saying "hey here I am " . Even though its friendly , if another coyote hears it they will most likely come to investigate this unfamiliar coyote in their turf .
> Another OGF member texted me over the weekend telling me how he called in 3 or 4 different coyotes using the invitation howl . So its definitely working right now ! Good luck and let me know how you do .


Thank you for your help, I'll let you know how it went.


----------

